# Das Boot Diorama...etc.



## terryr

Found these on Imgur.

https://imgur.com/gallery/BMSzJPB


----------



## terryr

I typed in that address in the corner and got [translated as];



> Dear students, Thank you for your attention and support over the years. Here, I would like to tell you a bad news. I received a notice from the relevant departments today. Due to the lack of the "Web Publishing Service License", we will not be able to provide articles for you in the future. And reading service. Say sorry to the authors and readers here! The rivers and lakes are still there, goodbye! Interesting, July 3, 2018


Dang.


----------



## fluke

That U boot is simply amazing! I love it when a moment is caught just right in a well planned Diorama.

Here is an image of my 1/72 scale Revell U-Boot


----------



## Seaview

I love the ocean surface effects in both dioramas!


----------



## fluke

*THANK YOU!* :grin2:


----------

